# I'm afraid that ...



## vatrahos

merhaba! Başka bir sorum var: "I'm afraid I won't be ready by tomorrow" Türkçe'de demek isterken, nasıl yazabiliyoruz? Teşebbüs etmem gerekse, şunu derdim:

"yarına kadar hazır olmazsam diyen korkuyorum"

Önce, *acak* kullanmam gerektiğini sanıyordum ("... _hazır olmayacağımdan_ korkuyorum"); ama *diyen* kullanmam gerekiyormuş gibi bir hisse kapılıyorum. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz? Bir de, şunu Türkçe'de nasıl derdiniz:

"I'm afraid that perhaps they got lost." (i.e., a past event that _may _have occured but we aren't sure).


----------



## mrayp

If you want to use "TV show Turkish", you can say "korkarim" but I'm not sure if "I'm afraid" as an expression of doubt existed in Turkish until people started translating American TV shows.

I think you're better off simply saying "yarina kadar hazir olamayabilirim", but that's just me.

If you say "yarına kadar hazır olmazsam* diye* korkuyorum", it has a stronger meaning than "I'm afraid I may not be ready", it means you're really worried, it expresses anxiety more than doubt.


----------



## smilingtranslater

First one "Korkarım yarın hazır olmayacağım", second one "Korkarım ki kayboldular". Actually, we do not need the word "perhaps in English sentence.


----------



## smilingtranslater

First one "Korkarım yarın hazır olmayacağım", second one "Korkarım ki kayboldular". Actually, we do not need the word "perhaps" in English sentence.


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> merhaba! Başka bir sorum var: "I'm afraid I won't be ready by tomorrow" Türkçe'de demek isterken, nasıl yazabiliyoruz? Teşebbüs etmem gerekse, şunu derdim:
> 
> "yarına kadar hazır olmazsam diyen korkuyorum"
> 
> Önce, *acak* kullanmam gerektiğini sanıyordum ("... _hazır olmayacağımdan_ korkuyorum"); ama *diyen* kullanmam gerekiyormuş gibi bir hisse kapılıyorum. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz? Bir de, şunu Türkçe'de nasıl derdiniz:
> 
> "I'm afraid that perhaps they got lost." (i.e., a past event that _may _have occured but we aren't sure).



*You can say:

Yarına kadar hazır olamayacağımdan korkuyorum.

Literally:

Yarına kadar hazır olmayacağımdan korkuyorum.

I'm afraid that perhaps they got lost - Korkuyorum, belki de kayboldular. *


----------



## smilingtranslater

My translation is exactly what mrayp has written. The sentence can be written in many ways in English and translations of them into Turkish will be also different. The way we say something in our native language and the direct translation of a sentence created by someone in English are naturally different things.


----------



## vatrahos

Tavsiyen için teşekkür ederim, myrap. Genellikle, günlük konuşmada kendimi ifade etmeye çalışıyorum; ama konuşulan Türkçeyi burada Atina'da -- elbette ki -- duyamadığım için, öğrenmem çok zor . . . iyi ki sizin gibi öğretmenlerim var. Ancak, örneğimde gerçek korkuyu göstermek istiyordum: yarın değil gelecek yıl başlayacak bir akademik program için hazırlanıyorum ama hazır olacağımı sanmıyorum. O yüzden endişeleniyorum / korkuyorum. Sence, bu durumda "korkarım ... olamayabilirim" mi, yoksa başka bir şey mi demem gerek?

Volcano, tavsiye [*ama* *ma*ın yerine] için teşekkür ederim!

smilingtranslator, doğrudan bir çeviri istemem. Türkiye'de konuşulduğu (ve yazıldığı) gibi Türkçe öğrenmek istiyorum. Kendi fikirlerimi koyuyorum çünkü dille öyle etkileşime giriyorum. Hata yaparsam, lütfen düzeltiniz! Böyle öğreniyorum.


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> Volcano, düzeltme [*ama* *ma*ın yerine] için teşekkür ederim!



*Hello, it is not a correction.If you say,* *Yarına kadar hazır olamayacağımdan korkuyorum, it is literally I am afraid that I won't be able to be ready by tomorrow.

But it wouldn't be a problem if you said both.*__


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> Tavsiyen için teşekkür ederim, myrap. Genellikle, gönlük günlük konuşmada kendimi ifade etmeye çalışıyorum; ama konuşulan Türkçe'yi burada Atina'da -- elbette ki -- duyamadığım için, öğrenmem çok zor . . . iyi ki sizin gibi bir öğretmenim var. Ancak, örneğimde gerçek korkuyu göstermek istiyordum: yarın değil gelecek yıl başlayacak bir akademik program için hazırlanıyorum ama hazır olacağımı sanmıyorum. O yüzden endişeleniyorum / korkuyorum. Sence, bu durumda "korkarım ... olamayabilirim" mi, yoksa başka bir şey mi demem gerek?
> 
> Volcano, düzeltme [*ama* *ma*ın yerine] için teşekkür ederim!
> 
> smilingtranslator, doğrudan bir çeviri istemem. Türkiye'de konuşulduğu (ve yazıldığı) gibi Türkçe öğrenmek istiyorum. Kendi *teşebbüslerimi** koyuyorum çünkü öyle dille dille böyle etkileşime giriyorum. Hatalar edersem yaparsam , lütfen düzelteniz düzelt*i*niz! Böyle öğreniyorum.



**teşebbüs:* this is a strong word. It is generally used for crimes and suicides etc.  _"cinayete teşebbüs" , "intihara teşebbüs" etc."
_You can use "deneme", "fikir", "girişim" instead.

I'm totally impressed by your turkish in this post Vatrahos


----------



## vatrahos

yardımınız için peki çok teşekkür ederim! "attempt" veya "try"a karşılık gelen bir kelimenin olmadığından emin misin?

kusura bakma Volcano, "tavsiye" yazmalıydım.

Teşekkürler!


p.s.

hangisi en iyi mi? "-mazsam diye korkuyorum" mu, "korkarım ... -amayacağım" mı, yoksa "-amayacağımdan korkuyorum" mu?


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> p.s.
> 
> hangisi en iyi mi? "-mazsam diye korkuyorum" mu, "korkarım ... -amayacağım" mı, yoksa "-amayacağımdan korkuyorum" mu?



*I would say olamayacağımdan...*


----------



## smilingtranslater

While translating a sentence or a text, personally I consider the sentence or the text exactly written by the source person. According to my experience translation can never be "authentic". Even I have been studying and using English as a foreign language for 41 years I still make errors when translating from Turkish to English. There is always a difference between a translation and a sentence created by a native speaker to mean the same thing. "How do you express this in your native language" is a good question. But when you ask for "translation" it is a different thing. A well-educated native speaker of a language will always discover that a novel or a text is a translation from another language. The "taste" is always different when reading from the original version of a novel for example.


----------



## ayşegül

exactly true......(Smilingtranslater)


----------

